# Hydraulic V Plows for ATV



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Upgrading our current straight blade. Who's running V's with hydraulics on their ATVs? Pros/cons,manufacturer,pictures,sizes ect. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Also looking into getting a V for an atv. Any thoughts on the Boss 5' 6 Power V XT ?


----------



## P.I.L.C. (Oct 24, 2008)

We bought a boss v plow for our polaris ranger 900 utv this season and its worked awesome. Its 6'6" so it only works on sidewalks wider than 6'. Most of our walks around here are only 4' wide so the 5'6" plow would be to wide as well so we only use it on our commercial stuff. With the v plow I can move just as about as much snow as our straight blade on a truck. When I first put it together I was worried about battery lasting through a storm. Polaris dealer said it would be just fine so the only thing I did was put a high capacity battery in replace of the factory one. The only other thing with the blade is the way the cutting edge wears. The ends are worn at least twice as much as the centers. When I go to replace the cutting edge I'm going to double up the ends which should help quite a bit. Other than that it operates no different than a truck plow. I put the plow together and installed it on the utv myself which was pretty simple to install. I know this isn't on an atv but wouldn't think it'd be much different. Hope I answered all your questions


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for the input!


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks as well!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

the only V I know of for ATV's is the Boss,

though Moose makes a V for UTV that you could run on a ATV if you wanted.

those are the only 2 that I know of

Cycle country at 1 time had a V plow for ATV's but it was manual adjustment and was pretty flimsy and didn't hold up well over the long run.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sure would be nice if Boss\Toro would expand the # of mounts they have for ATV's. Not sure why I have to make sure I purchase one of like 3 quads that they have mounts for.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2124995 said:


> Sure would be nice if Boss\Toro would expand the # of mounts they have for ATV's. Not sure why I have to make sure I purchase one of like 3 quads that they have mounts for.


Ain't that the truth. I did look back at old posts and saw you mentioned a blackline hydraulic plow. I realize it's not a V, but I do like the down pressure aspect. Mark, do have experience with this plow, or know anyone that has?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I don't, not sure what direction I will be going next year, as I am not that thrilled with the limitations of the quad or ZSpray on heavier snowfalls.

Having said that, Toro/Boss is really screwing the pooch by having such limited offerings for their ATV plows.


----------



## billyc (Dec 26, 2015)

Mark Oomkes;2125007 said:


> I don't, not sure what direction I will be going next year, as I am not that thrilled with the limitations of the quad or ZSpray on heavier snowfalls.
> 
> Having said that, Toro/Boss is really screwing the pooch by having such limited offerings for their ATV plows.


We bought a Snowrator late last year. We have only had wet heavy stuff around here this year and it worked awesome. Unbelievably productive and well thought out. We did have to load the de-ice tank up for better traction. Supposedly they are working on a unit that will handle a blower. Nice thing is its made by the Z-Spray people and we have had great luck with the company.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2125007 said:


> Having said that, Toro/Boss is really screwing the pooch by having such limited offerings for their ATV plows.


They now have a V for ATV's.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

I have noticed that western, fisher, and snow ex are coming out with v blades for utv's. I realize that there might be some fab work involved, but is it feasible to use a utv plow on a atv?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would think so though. you may need to beef up the front ATV suppension to help hold the extra weight.

What ATV are you using?


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

sublime68charge;2130822 said:


> I would think so though. you may need to beef up the front ATV suppension to help hold the extra weight.
> 
> What ATV are you using?


2007 polaris sportsman 700efi.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

should have plenty of power for what you want to due. and weight for traction as well,

what area's are you plowing? Small lots or long sidewalk runs?

due you plow in High or Low?

How much snow on avg will you be plowing?



have you decide what your going to due?

just curious is all

good luck!


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

sublime68charge;2131810 said:


> should have plenty of power for what you want to due. and weight for traction as well,
> 
> what area's are you plowing? Small lots or long sidewalk runs?
> 
> ...


----------

